# Irritans Video



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a video..has a little feeding..but what I find interesting in this tank is the behavior of 2 particular fish...they seem to be very tollerant of eachother. Once again I need to thank pete for dropping this from about 50 meg to a loadable size!!

Irritans interaction


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

:nod: great fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the aquascaping there GG,love the music as well.Doesn;t look like you got much aggression goin on in that tank.What size tank?and how big are they?Awesome vid keep us updated GG


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

GG very nice video, great looking irritans


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I really like your tank and them serras.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome Video! It almost looked like they were jiving to the music!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

loved it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone..and you can thank Dr.Zoidberg for the music...I thought it went well with the video also. All I did was send him a bunch of video and he did the rest.


AKSkirmish said:


> Love the aquascaping there GG,love the music as well.Doesn;t look like you got much aggression goin on in that tank.What size tank?and how big are they?Awesome vid keep us updated GG


The tank is a 100 gallon, there are four 3"-4" irritans. I have been posting updates in the piranha aquario forum...the last one I posted early this month. It has been a pretty interesting year with this tank, but they seem to be settling in and the aggression is down. There is still a lot of chasing and some fin nipps..but I havent had a fish stripped of fins in a while *knock on wood*.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

GG that was great! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very cool..Thanks to both you and Dr. Z


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That video was awesome...the music was awesome...and the Piranhas...My God...They look as happy as can be with no aggression towards eachother at all.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I personally think you should pack those fish up and send them to me on your dollar
















Looks like 2 of the 4 are buddies









Btw, where is the 4th? I think I only saw 3?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

top notch GG.

hope it goes well in the future aswell.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

interestin/


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Almost looks like they are interested in each other. Maybe it might be a sign of irritan breeding?


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

that was very cool.
amazing setup and realy nice fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for another cool video GG. I enjoyed watching them, and they do seem very tolerant of each other.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When cleaning substrate , do they group up then?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes..there is 4 of them. One stays on the other side of the tank..the side not really in the video. Rarely will all 4 group together...but when something is out of the ordinary they will. Not usually just a gravel cleaning..but if I change the decore or something they will group together. The 2 you see together in the video are by far the most tollerant of eachother and are the only ones that will hang around eachother. I really doubt it has anything to do with breeding..they fish are still juvies.


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Very impressed! I tried the same thing with three 2" Rhoms (peru) and before I knew it I had one left. I just figured it couldnt be done with a Sera.

In the wild, do Irritans hunt and live in groups? I wonder what makes them tolerate each other so well.

Keep up the posts.

SF


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sharkfan said:


> Very impressed! I tried the same thing with three 2" Rhoms (peru) and before I knew it I had one left. I just figured it couldnt be done with a Sera.
> 
> In the wild, do Irritans hunt and live in groups? I wonder what makes them tolerate each other so well.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt take this video as proof that these fish will just tollerate eachother. I have had to remove fish twice because of aggression, both having their tails almost totally removed and being stripped of fins. For the last few months it has been pretty calm in the tank though.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

very nice video, that is a risky move putting those guys together but it is interesting to see them interact.. very nice specimines.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Very impressed! I tried the same thing with three 2" Rhoms (peru) and before I knew it I had one left. I just figured it couldnt be done with a Sera.
> 
> In the wild, do Irritans hunt and live in groups? I wonder what makes them tolerate each other so well.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt take this video as proof that these fish will just tollerate eachother. I have had to remove fish twice because of aggression, both having their tails almost totally removed and being stripped of fins. For the last few months it has been pretty calm in the tank though.
[/quote]







for cooler weather.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> for cooler weather.


I dont know if that is it or not. Their tank stays around 78-80..pretty much where I try to keep it in the summer. Who knows...but I am enjoying the less stressful time in the tank!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats really cool man! Good luck!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

This is my favorite serra shoal so far. Nice work GG


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

GG i envy you.. to have that many serras and no hassle with each other.. very nice tank as well A++++ i look to get what u have some day


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

awesome GG, hats off to you









ian


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those two are pretty crazy, at one point

one took off and the other almost looked like

it took off after it lookin for his buddy :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the kind comments. So far I think I have been real lucky with this tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Damn, surf control wont let me view the vid on works computer, so i'll have to wait til i get home.








Sounds like its going well though GG, and i wish you all the best with the setup


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im interested to see what happens when they are 5+", if they make it that far. Nice tank too, what kind of plants are those??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The plants are just a fake plant..i think called fancy plants..the bamboo style. I like them because they are pretty big and leave lots of space in them for the smaller guys to chill.


----------

